# Sticking his tongue out? :D



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, Awkward.

So Rebel, my new gelding, has been going right through my hands. So I put my barrel bit on him. It has rollers, to keep him busy. Well, the entire ride he's sticking his tongue out and playing with the rollers with his tongue. It's quite amusing, but strange o.o

What the hell is he doing? I know he's perfectly comfortable with a bit, he's well broke by a reputable trainer in the area. Is this just one of those funny things that horses do?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

if he doesnt do this with any other bit i would just think he is having fun playing with the rollers  is he throwing his head or acting out in any other way?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Nope, not at all. I think it's a similar concept to the Stall Ball or other toys...just havin' fun xD


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Horses stick their tongue out when they are not fully accepting of the bit, or not travelling straight.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If he is running right through your hands I would say he isn't terribly well broke and you need to work on that before anything else.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> If he is running right through your hands I would say he isn't terribly well broke and you need to work on that before anything else.


 
Oh no, he's very well broke. He stops, spins, sidepasses, forehand turn, responds to leg and seat aids, flying changes....the whole nineyards.

Its jsut that the people who had him before had little kids who hung on his mouth so he's a bit hard motuhed. That's why I need a bit of a better bit. I'm working on softening his mouth again. He responds really well in my barrel bit, actually, its just the tongue thing I'm not understanding


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Stick him in a plain old snaffle for a while. Everyone rushes to change the bit when the horse has 'a hard mouth' and runs through them. Why not change your training instead? There's a chance your bit may be putting pressure on the bars of his mouth or another region where there is not meant to be pressure, and as a result the tongue comes out to escape the pressure.

Do you hang onto his mouth? What happens when you drop your contact altogether? Does the tongue go back in? If the tongue goes back in then I'd say with 95% certainty that it is an education issue or rider issue. The horse is not being ridden straight, or has slight head tilt. 

With a dressage horse that sticks it's tongue out to the side to evade, it is usually cleared once it is ridden straight and forward and through in a plain snaffle before returning to a double.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Kayty said:


> Stick him in a plain old snaffle for a while. Everyone rushes to change the bit when the horse has 'a hard mouth' and runs through them. Why not change your training instead? There's a chance your bit may be putting pressure on the bars of his mouth or another region where there is not meant to be pressure, and as a result the tongue comes out to escape the pressure.
> 
> Do you hang onto his mouth? What happens when you drop your contact altogether? Does the tongue go back in? If the tongue goes back in then I'd say with 95% certainty that it is an education issue or rider issue. The horse is not being ridden straight, or has slight head tilt.
> 
> With a dressage horse that sticks it's tongue out to the side to evade, it is usually cleared once it is ridden straight and forward and through in a plain snaffle before returning to a double.


I don't hang on his mouth at all. I have and always will ride on a loose rein, one handed if the horse neck reins. If I drop contact he'll just go in whatever direction his nose is pointed in unless I steer him otherwise. And no, his tongue doesn't go back in. But I do think I'll try the snaffle again. Granted I'll have to get him used to my barrel bit eventually, but you're probably right.


----------



## UnicornGirl (Jan 11, 2014)

You said it has rollers and stuff to keep him busy so maybe him being busy with the bit like you want means for him to play with it!..by sticking his tongue out and the rollers rolling on his tongue!!


----------



## Shamal (Jan 6, 2014)

My earlier horse has also done this, let you Examine. She was completely Healthy, there has done you Likely only ausspaß. She has done it also always with halter and without snaffle bit.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

New horse? What? Please tell me there are pictures.


----------



## Shamal (Jan 6, 2014)

do you mean me? lol


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Endiku said:


> New horse? What? Please tell me there are pictures.


Post is from 2010, pretty sure said horse isn't new anymore


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

oh wow. Ignore me...I must be tired.

Wonder why this showed up in the new thread section!

 *shuffles away*


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Sometimes its just the horse...here is my arab, Luka. He sticks his tongue out mainly when we are stopped. He normally stops once we get moving, but he's been known to do it some when we are working (but he's normally relaxed and moving along in a good gait when that happens) and it's always to the right, never the left.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The above horse almost looks as if it has its tongue over the bit in that one pic
OP - She might be playing with the bit but its usually a sign that the horse is trying to avoid the bit by sticking its tongue up against it
Maybe try a different bit for a while, could just be something about this one she doesn't like


----------

